# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Private Russian lessons in Moscow (English/French speaking)

## Anna_tutor

Hello. My name is Anna. I am a qualified teacher of «Russian for foreigners». 
I teach Russian for foreign students in MSU (Moscow State University) and also give private lessons (in Moscow, Russia). 
I can teach Russian to French and English speaking people (all levels). 7 years of teaching and tutoring experience.
Rates: 
1 to 1 lesson: 750rub. (23$=17 euro) per lesson (45 min; minimum 2 lessons at a time).
I can also offer lessons of Business Russian and consulting via Internet.
Please feel free to contact me for further details via e-mail anna-barskaya@narod.ru or tel. 8-903-565-85-92, (495) 416-20-94 (in Moscow). Anna

----------


## annie89

hello ...i am a going to france for higher education and i want to learn french language from any experienced tutor who also know english well so that it becomes easy for me to learn french.

----------


## angela25

Me and my family moving to moscow as soon and my children like to learn french language,he is 10 year old and i am looking for french tutor in moscow who also know english so that he can easily learn french.

----------


## prd

Hi ,are you still looking for a french tutor, I am a French Native teacher,who has lived in uk most of his life, speaks English fluently

----------

